# MARTING IS A FUCKING ROTTEN HUMAN BEING



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Actually he is a pretty neat guy. He's very generous and intelligent and sensitive (for an angry, bitter self-hating soul). And I like him alot.

But the poor idiot has become a moderator recently and he is just ITCHING to "delete" a thread. Everyone has been playing so nicely lately, poor thing feels unneeded.

Hence (this title has (1) all caps, a no-no, (2) curse word, (3) and personal insulting mean-spirited words directed to a member). Delete away, Mr. Big Shot!

Love,
J


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

stop flirting


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Janine and Martin sitting in a tree
Drinking crappy english tea;
When the tea had all went
They started throwing apples at reticent.

:roll: :twisted:


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

why aren't we supposed to post in all caps?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Might I point out that the VERY witty "poem" from Imagine was written by a guy who says his brain is GONE and that there is NOTHING and NO way that he could ever believe he has not become permanently brain damaged and/or has gone so far into stark raving insanity that he is unreachable.

That is the God-awful truth of these symptoms - I have felt EXACTLY that way, convinced beyond a shadow of a doubt that my mind was gone.

It is a loss of RELATIONSHIP to reality and relationship to self. NOT a loss of cognitive functioning. And it is temporary.

Love ya,
Janine
p.s. because ALL CAPS STANDS FOR SHOUTING IN AN ANGRY WAY, DAMNIT!!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Get a room!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

But I'am not connected to them in any way at all.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

(edited the part where i kidded with Janine about her spelling. that i was kidding about.)

Well hey, why in the HELL did they make him ,of all people, a moderator?For God's sake, the man, a self-proclaimed two arseholer, is a raving luntic that needs only the slightest provocation to send him over the damn edge.

Martin...Jesus Loves You.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

We all know I would be the greatest Moderator alive.

Don't we...DON'T WE!? *points gun*

A young one for the people by the people, *still pointing gun*.

At least we could agree, I do the time shifts well, lmao. :twisted:








oh... oh my god, sorry Rev.... the trigger...it...it just slipped.

*runs*


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Jesus :shock: :!: :shock: :!: :shock: :!:

I thought your post subject heading was for real and you two had some form of falling out....hang on a sec....yep.... heart is still ticking. You must be careful, you can't do that stuff to us anxious types.

Anyways, good to hear from you Janine. I was beginning to think you had left us and weren't coming back.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Martin,

I hope whenever you get back to the board that you are feeling okay. Just wanted to make sure you knew I was kidding when I made the above post.

Hate I didn't get to tell you goodby.

Take good care,
terri


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Goddam you woman ! You disappear for no good reason, and the first thing you do is to curse and condem me. I'll have you know that my elevation to Modeator/Emperor is long over-due, and if you've been watchin carefully you will notice that I've been restraing my more unsavoury rages and, miracles of miracles, kept away from the spirital forum.

Therefore, you must marry me.

Ta.

And as for you Terri........join the queue at the hareem. At the back, with the lepers. :wink:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Martin,

You first proposed to P3 now Janine. Are you desperate to get married again?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I just thought of the perfect DP/DR wedding theme.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

To be brutally honest, I will be using Person3 as a sex object. She likes that kind of attitude. Janine on the other hand, while we will of course occassionally indulge in the dirty deed if she asks nicely, will be my wife, soul mate and friend...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Regards from the highly medicated leper.

The que ended up being very short. I'm now next in line. 8)

Scarey, ain't it?

Please be nice to those that suffer. Flowers or something would be appropriate. I can hold them in the one good hand I have left.

t*


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

whoa i just read this...

nice try there buddy martin, but i'm afraid that's your narcissism speaking..go write some poetry you tortured artfag 8)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> you tortured artfag


That.........is a compliment. See everyone, Person3 is hiding her true feelings for me. I can hear the patter of tiny feet.

Unfortunately, our spawn will probably be something like Chucky.


----------

